# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πλακετα διαδρομου γυμναστικης

## r6assos

Καλησπέρα , καλώς σας βρήκα.

Μετά από ένα ηχηρό "Τσαφ" σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί ο διάδρομος γυμναστικής μου. (Proteus MTM-5600)
Το πρόβλημα το εντόπισα σε βραχυκύκλωμα σε ένα MOSFET ισχύος (IRFP450a) στην πλακέτα του (KING-1 BC-1070(6)).
Άλλαξα και τα δυο καθώς έχει δυο σε παράλληλη σύνδεση.
Πριν τις δοκιμές έλεγξα (όσο μπορώ και γνωρίζω) και την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα και βρήκα βραχυκυκλωμένη μια διπλή δίοδο με κοινή κάθοδο (FEP30JP) και ένα PNP τρανζίστορ που συνδεόταν απευθείας στα MOSFET (το Emitter του τρανζίστορ στην Gate των MOSFET).
Μετά από την αλλαγή τους έκανα δοκιμή στον πάγκο με τα χειριστήρια και την καλωδίωση του διάδρομου και με φορτίο μια λάμπα 220V πυρακτώσεως.
Όλα λειτουργήσαν φυσιολογικά.


Αφού τα τοποθέτησα όλα πάλι πάνω στον διάδρομο (και μετα από ένα καλό καθάρισμα σε τάπητα, ρουλεμάν, ιμάντες...) , λειτούργησε κανονικά για μια και μοναδική φορά.
Μετά από αυτή την μια φορά δεν ξαναλειτούργησε.
Τα ξαναέβαλα όλα στον πάγκο και έχω μετρήσει ότι μπορώ να μετρήσω και δεν βρήκα κάτι.


Το μόνο που δεν κατέχω είναι το κομμάτι της πλακέτας που συνδέετε με την πλακέτα χειρισμού του διαδρόμου και με την πλακέτα χειρισμού.
Στο κομμάτι του τροφοδοτικού έχει ένα 7805 regulator, ενα ΝΠΝ τρανζίστορ μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και μερικές αντιστάσεις, διόδους, πυκνωτές τα οποία τα έλεγξα όλα και είναι μια οκ.
Επίσης έχει ένα 12C505A το οποίο δεν έχω προγραμματιστή να το διαβάσω και δεν ξέρω και πως να το κάνω και τι .
Με την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα συνδέετε με ένα Optocoupler (Cosmo 1010 817) το οποίο εκτός το ότι το έλεγξα το αντικατέστησα μπας και ....


Δεν άλλαξε τίποτα , απλά δεν λειτουργεί .


Μετά από παρότρυνση φίλου βραχυκύκλωσα στιγμιαία τα PIN 3 και 4 του Optocoupler (την πλευρα του φωτοτρανσιστορ)και η πλακέτα έβγαλε έξοδο και λειτούργησε το φορτίο (Λάμπα).
Μετά από αυτό πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι στην πλακέτα που χειρίζεται το τροφοδοτικό και όχι το τροφοδοτικό καθαυτό.
Δεν έχω σχέση με την έννοια του PWM και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω.
Η γνώσεις μου είναι περισσότερο ηλεκτρολόγου και πολύ λιγότερο ηλεκτρονικού.


Συγνώμη για το κατεβατό αλλά ήθελα να σας εξηγήσω τι έχω κάνει.
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και οποιαδήποτε ιδέα είναι πολύτιμη για εμένα καθώς ο διάδρομος είναι παλιός μεν (ήταν) λειτουργικός και σε αρίστη κατάσταση δε.
Φωτογραφίες έχω για τα πάντα αν χρειαστεί να ανεβάσω απλά τώρα δεν τις έχω μαζί μου.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι ,Γιώργος.

----------

mikemtb73 (24-11-22)

----------


## r6assos

Μερικες φωτογραφιες

IMG_20221108_185108.jpgIMG_20221115_181631.jpg20221122_210510.jpg

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
δεν υπάρχει δυστυχώς σχηματικό στο Διαδίκτυο για να κάνεις σωστό έλεγχο κυκλώματος
όλων των πλακετών (χειρισμού, τροφ/σίας) και κατ΄ επέκταση έλεγχο εξαρτ/των.
Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει ν΄ ελεγχθούν το relay τα zener / δίοδοι / TRN΄s κι όλοι οι ηλεκτρ/κοί πυκνωτές
αφού αποκολληθούν από τη πλακέτα ως προς τη σωστή τους χωρ/τα αλλά κι ως προς τ΄ ESR τους.
Τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο *12**C**505* είναι τ΄ όρθιο μαύρο κεραμικό ή κάποιο άλλο;
Επίσης δεν είναι εμφανή τα στοιχεία του ολοκληρωμένου 2X4 pins που βρίσκεται πάνω σε βάση.
Οπωσδήποτε υπάρχει κάποια δ/πη για να μην πηγαίνει τάση από τη πλευρά των pins 3, 4 του optocoupler,
αλλά θέλει αρκετό ψάξιμο για να βρεθεί.
Κάνε ένα καλό καθαρισμό του κάτω μέρους της PCB (2η photo) με καθαρό ασετόν ή ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη
και ξαναπέρασε ορισμένες από τις κολλήσεις (φαίνεται ότι έχουν ραγίσματα).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

r6assos (27-11-22)

----------


## r6assos

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Περίμενα πως και πως μια απάντηση , μία ιδέα για το τι να κάνω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο που αφιερώσατε. Το 12c508 είναι το 2*4 που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία. 
Θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες σας μπας και γίνει κάτι. 
Μετά από λίγη σκέψη αποφάσισα να βγάλω στον αέρα τα πιν 1 και 2 του οπτοκουπλερ και να το οδηγήσω πολύ απλά με μια μπαταρία 1.2 βολτ. Και όμως έχω κανονικά έξοδο. Συνεχίζοντας τις δοκιμές έβαλα και ένα γραμμικό ροοστατη στο πιν 1 (+) στα 10κ και έχω και αυξομείωση στροφών στο μοτέρ . Από 0 μέχρι 50 % περίπου δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία (μέχρι εκεί το δοκίμασα). 
Αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω όλο το εγχείρημα με φορτίο (εμένα) αλλά με πολύ προσοχή (μην φάω και τα μούτρα μου) .
Τον χρησιμοποίησα 2 φορές για δύο μέρες στο 50 % με εμένα πάνω (100 κιλά άνθρωπο) για 40 λεπτά την φορά. 
Αυτή η δοκιμή ενισχύει την άποψή μου για βλάβη στην πλακέτα χειρισμού και όχι στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ναι Γιώργο απ΄ ότι συμπεραίνεται κι από την απάντηση που ΄δωσε ο φίλος Άκης από Μαγνησία) στις 8-11-2022 
( thread 76 της 20-10-2022 https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/arch...p/t-74975.html ).
Φιλικά.
          Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

r6assos (27-11-22)

----------


## r6assos

Καλημέρα. 
Ωραία, μάλλον έμπλεξα,που να βρω κονσόλα για τόσο παλιό διάδρομο? 
Πρέπει να φτιάξω κάτι ,μια πιο μόνιμη και πιο χρηστική κατασκευή με ποντενσιομετρο χωρίς μπαταρία για να τον χρησιμοποιώ. 
Ρίξτε σας παρακαλώ πολύ μια τελευταία ματιά στην τρίτη φωτογραφία στην οποία φαίνεται το βύσμα που συνδέεται η κονσόλα. Ανεβοκατεβαζει στροφές με PWM? με παλμούς? ή αλλάζει τάση ή αντίσταση?  Με μετρήσεις δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Προσπάθησα να συνδέσω και μια γεννήτρια παλμών αλλά και πάλι τίποτα. 
Χίλια ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## NEOMELOS

3 χρόνια λειτουργία με το SCR και ησύχασα. Δεν έχω προγράμματα και ενδείξεις για καρδιακούς παλμούς αλλά και στο περπάτημα στην παραλία δεν έχω. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν πέταξα ένα μηχάνημα αξίας 500+ ευρό και δεν πληρώνω 100στάρια ανά διετία.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjEgKH_MGFE

----------

r6assos (27-11-22)

----------


## r6assos

Αν δεν είχα λειτουργικό τροφοδοτικό θα το έκανα σίγουρα. Είναι πολύ καλή και οικονομική λύση. Ευχαριστώ που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
απ΄ ότι παρατήρησα στη 3η photo ο microcontroller είναι ο PIC*12C508A* κι όχι ο PIC*12C505A* που αναγράφεις.
Αυτός είναι προγραμματισμένος αλλά ψάξε μήπως βρεις τον ίδιο στ΄ *e-Bay* ή στ΄ *Ali-Express* προγραμματισμένο.
Πιθανόν έχεις απ΄ αυτόν το πρόβλημα της μη εκκίνησης του μοτέρ.
Αν δεν τον βρεις προγρ/νο αγόρασέ τον απρογραμμάτιστο και ρώτησε την εταιρεία που αγόρασες τον διάδρομο αν
διαθέτει τ΄ αρχείο προγρ/σμού του microcontroller *PIC12C508A* και μπορεί να στο δώσει (στ΄ e-mail σου π.χ. ή 
στο wetransfer.com - ένα αρχείο *HAX* μάλλον θα ΄ναι).
Αν και πάλι δεν συμβεί αυτό από το link : http://www.qrp.gr/microwave/giannopk...programmer.htm μπορείς
να διαβάσεις (αφού μεταφράσεις στην Ελληνική γλώσσα) πως γίνεται ή ανάγνωση / εγγραφή του IC : PIC12C508A,
αλλά χρειάζεται να κατασκευάσεις ή ν΄ αγοράσεις κάποιον programmer.
Ρώτησε και στο κατ/μα πώλησης Ηλεκτρ/κών Εξαρτ/των "ΓΚΑΓΚΑΣ ΠΑΡΜΕΝΙΩΝ" , τηλ/να : 2108320208, 2108325034
αν έχουν τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο προγραμματισμένο για τον συγκεκριμένο διάδρομο.
Επί πλέον από τα Datasheets του IC  ( https://datasheetspdf.com/pdf-file/4...logy/12C508A/1 ) 
έλεγξε αν αυτό τροφ/ται σωστά με τάσεις.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## r6assos

Καλημέρα, ναι στο πρώτο μου post έχω κάνει, δυστυχώς , τυπογραφικό λάθος αλλά στο 4ο post μου αναφέρω το σωστό. 
Χαίρομε που πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να είναι αυτή η βλάβη . Έχω έναν προγραμματιστή (κινέζικο φτηνό) τον οποίο τον χρησιμοποιώ για Bios σε PC ,τον δοκίμασα αλλά δεν κάνει.
Με τάση τροφοδοτείτε κανονικά με 5 Volt απο το LM7805 αφού δώσω εντολή START από τα χειριστήρια, πριν το START δεν έχει τάση. Το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με την φύσα των χειριστηρίων στον αέρα έχω 11.8 Volt στην γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ακριβώς μετά τον AC μετασχηματιστή 220 σε 12, ενώ όταν την κουμπώνω πέφτει στα 10 και κάτι. Ασχέτως αν είναι πάνω ή όχι το 12c508a. Έχω αλλάξει και το LM7805 και την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.
Ο διάδρομος είναι παλιός, 25ετιας περίπου. Θα κάνω προσπάθεια να μιλήσω σήμερα κιόλας με την ΜΕΚΜΑ. Είναι ένας Proteus MTM5600. Τώρα να βρω έτοιμο προγραμματισμένο 12c508a για τον συγκεκριμένο διάδρομο μου φαίνεται απίθανο αλλά φυσικά και θα το κοιτάξω ,μακάρι να βγάλω άκρη. 
Χίλια ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σας , να είστε καλά.

----------


## r6assos

Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα πουθενά και τίποτα σε σχέση με έτοιμο γραμμένο 12c508a και η απάντηση τής ΜΕΚΜΑ ήταν ότι υπάρχει μόνο η κονσόλα και ταπετο. 
Θα παραγγείλω ένα φτηνό προγραμματιστή που βρήκα εδώ Αθήνα να δω τουλάχιστον αν έχει κάτι γραμμένο αυτό που έχω.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Γιώργο,
αυτό που γράφεις σχετικά με την ανορθωμένη τάση των 12V D.C. ότι δηλ. πέφτει στα 10V περίπου, με βάζει σε σκέψεις.
Έλεγξε τον ηλεκτρ/κό(ούς) πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης της τάσης ή άντικατέστησέ τους με ταυτόσημες τιμές χωρ/τας & τάσης.
Επίσης έλεγξε για διαρροή σε δίοδο ή zener κοντά σ΄ αυτά τα στοιχεία κι αντικατ/σε πιθανά προβληματικά στοιχεία.
Η τάση και μετά τη σύνδεση του χειριστηρίου θα πρέπει να ΄ναι σταθερά 12V D.C.

Επίσης τ΄ αρχείο που πρέπει αρχικά να τρέξεις στ΄ IC : PIC12C508A όπως αναγράφεται στην περιγραφή του άρθρου γι΄ανάγνωση και προγραμματισμό του,  ( link : http://www.qrp.gr/microwave/giannopk/assembly/programmer.htm ),  είναι 
ένα αρχείο *HEX*  κι όχι HAX που εγράφη εκ παραδρομής.
Πιστεύω ότι έλεγξες αν ο programmer που θ΄ αγοράσεις διαβάζει / εγγράφει ολοκληρωμένα : PICxxxxxxx.
Εύχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## r6assos

Καλησπέρα. 
Αυτό είναι όλο και όλο. 

IMG_20221129_203725.jpg
Όλα τα άλλαξα. Εκτός από τους κεραμικούς. Μέχρι που έβγαλα την γέφυρα και έδωσα εξωτερική τάση από τροφοδοτικό, ούτε έτσι δούλεψε. 
Θα σας στείλω αύριο και μια φωτογραφία από την κονσόλα χειρισμών να ρίξετε μια ματιά μπας και έχετε καμία ιδέα. 
Πάντως εκεί έχει έναν κρύσταλλο ,άρα εκεί κάτι πρέπει να γίνεται με τους παλμούς. Πάντως το επόμενο βήμα.ειναι να προσπαθήσω να διαβάσω το 12c508a να δω αν έχει τίποτα γραμμένο ή είναι άδειο - βραχυκυκλωμενο. Αύριο έρχεται λογικά και ο προγραμματιστής. 
https://www.hellasdigital.gr/electro...50-icsp-cable/

Πιστεύω ότι θα βρω την άκρη. Ειδικά τώρα με την βοήθεια σας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την ευχή.

Βρήκα και αυτό το σχέδιο . Δεν είναι η δική μου η πλακέτα αλλά είναι σχεδόν ιδια.
11.jpg

----------


## r6assos

Μάλλον δεν στάθηκα τυχερός. Κάτι έχει μέσα. Και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί σωστά. 

IMG_20221201_144508.jpg
IMG_20221201_144515.jpg

Έφτασα σε τέλμα.........

----------


## klik

Ανεβασε το πληρες hex αρχειο που διαβασες.
Σου δειχνει τα fuses/config word ο programmar? 
Ειπες δοκιμασες με γεννητρια συχνοτητων να οδηγησεις το optocoupler?  Καποιο NE 555 θα μπορουσε να κανει τη δουλεια.

----------


## r6assos

Καλησπερες. Δεν το εχω το ολο θεμα με τους προγραματιστες , οτι μπορω κανω .

:10000000180C0600AC0C25004604080C3F00430405
:100010001F0C9F004306110A1F0224006000BF024C
:10002000070A7F002605FF0C2E00C80C2F00EE02E9
:10003000170AC80C2E00EF02170A26040400280C29
:100040002B00180C06006600640C2D00C80C2C0058
:10005000640C2E00050C2F0046046100800C020089
:100060000400180C81000307300A61001602170112
:100070004306400AF5029B0AF6029B0AF7029B0A16
:100080000000000000000000000000000000000070
:100090000000000000000000000000000000000060
:1000A0000000000000000000000000000000000050
:1000B0000000000000000000000000000000000040
:1000C0000000000000000000000000000000000030
:1000D0000000000000000000000000000000000020
:1000E0000000000000000000000000000000000010
:1000F0000000000000000000000000000000000000
:1001000000000000000000000000000000000000EF
:1001100000000000000000000000000000000000DF
:1001200000000000000000000000000000000000CF
:1001300000000000000000000000000000000000BF
:1001400000000000000000000000000000000000AF
:10015000000000000000000000000000000000009F
:10016000000000000000000000000000000000008F
:10017000000000000000000000000000000000007F
:10018000000000000000000000000000000000006F
:10019000000000000000000000000000000000005F
:1001A000000000000000000000000000000000004F
:1001B000000000000000000000000000000000003F
:1001C000000000000000000000000000000000002F
:1001D000000000000000000000000000000000001F
:1001E000000000000000000000000000000000000F
:1001F00000000000000000000000000000000000FF
:1002000000000000000000000000000000000000EE
:1002100000000000000000000000000000000000DE
:1002200000000000000000000000000000000000CE
:1002300000000000000000000000000000000000BE
:1002400000000000000000000000000000000000AE
:10025000000000000000000000000000000000009E
:10026000000000000000000000000000000000008E
:10027000000000000000000000000000000000007E
:10028000000000000000000000000000000000006E
:10029000000000000000000000000000000000005E
:1002A000000000000000000000000000000000004E
:1002B000000000000000000000000000000000003E
:1002C000000000000000000000000000000000002E
:1002D000000000000000000000000000000000001E
:1002E000000000000000000000000000000000000E
:1002F00000000000000000000000000000000000FE
:1003000000000000000000000000000000000000ED
:1003100000000000000000000000000000000000DD
:1003200000000000000000000000000000000000CD
:1003300000000000000000000000000000000000BD
:1003400000000000000000000000000000000000AD
:10035000000000000000000000000000000000009D
:10036000000000000000000000000000000000008D
:10037000000000000000000000000000000000007D
:10038000000000000000000000000000000000006D
:10039000000000000000000000000000000000005D
:1003A000000000000000000000000000000000004D
:1003B000000000000000000000000000000000003D
:1003C000000000000000000000000000000000002D
:1003D000000000000000000000000000000000001D
:1003E000000000000000000000000000000000000D
:1003F0000000000000000000000000000000880C69
:021FFE000600DB
:00000001FF


Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας, ολους  .

----------


## r6assos

IMG-557c4a9526228d5728242e8b189b2be9-V.jpg

Ναι με αυτό προσπάθησα αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Δεν ξέρω καλα-καλα πώς να το συνδέσω στο βύσμα της πλακέτας. Με το 555 δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρω καλύτερα. Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα θα είναι πολύτιμη για εμένα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## klik

Δεν συνδεεται στο βυσμα αλλα στο optocoupler.
Πιο καλα θα ηταν να παρεις ενα δευτερο ιδιο optocoupler και να συνδεσεις την εξοδο του παραλληλα με το υπαρχον ενω την εισοδο μεσω καποιας αντίστασης με το pwm πλακετακι σου

----------

r6assos (02-12-22)

----------


## klik

> Καλησπερες. Δεν το εχω το ολο θεμα με τους προγραματιστες , οτι μπορω κανω .
> 
> :10000000180C0600AC0C25004604080C3F00430405
> :100010001F0C9F004306110A1F0224006000BF024C
> :10002000070A7F002605FF0C2E00C80C2F00EE02E9
> :10003000170AC80C2E00EF02170A26040400280C29
> :100040002B00180C06006600640C2D00C80C2C0058
> :10005000640C2E00050C2F0046046100800C020089
> :100060000400180C81000307300A61001602170112
> ...


Oκωδικας ειναι σχετικα μικρος (ισως υπερβοκικα μακρος). Με εναν disassembler θα μπορουσε να γινει reverse engineering απο οποιον εχει γνωσεις και χρονο

----------


## r6assos

> Δεν συνδεεται στο βυσμα αλλα στο optocoupler.
> Πιο καλα θα ηταν να παρεις ενα δευτερο ιδιο optocoupler και να συνδεσεις την εξοδο του παραλληλα με το υπαρχον ενω την εισοδο μεσω καποιας αντίστασης με το pwm πλακετακι σου


Ναι μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό , θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα . Κάποια ιδέα σε τι συχνότητα να το δοκιμάσω ? Κάπου διάβαζα ότι λειτουργούν αντίστοιχες πλακέτες διαδρόμων στα 20 Hz. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για όλα .

----------


## r6assos

> Oκωδικας ειναι σχετικα μικρος (ισως υπερβοκικα μακρος). Με εναν disassembler θα μπορουσε να γινει reverse engineering απο οποιον εχει γνωσεις και χρονο


Όχι δεν υπάρχουν οι γνώσεις για τέτοια διαδικασία και δεν πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω όσο και αν διαβάσω. 
Αρά λόγο του μικρου μήκους του κώδικα πιστεύετε ότι είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα και ότι δεν πρέπει να προχωρήσω σε αντικατάσταση της κονσόλας που τελικά την βρήκα ετοιμοπαράδοτη στην ΜΕΚΜΑ ?

125€ μόλις μου στείλανε μνμ.  Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το ρισκάρω. Αν δουλέψει η πλακετουλα σωστά πάνω στο optocoupler μάλλον δεν θα το ρισκάρω.

----------


## r6assos

IMG_20221202_152042.jpg
IMG_20221202_152129.jpg
IMG_20221202_152209.jpg
IMG_20221202_152236.jpg
IMG_20221202_152247.jpg
IMG_20221202_152256.jpg

Sorry για την κατάσταση στον πάγκο εργασίας μου. 
Τελικά με απευθείας σύνδεση της γεννήτριας πάνω στο optocoupler δούλεψε. 
Και μάλλον έτσι θα μείνει. 
Θα κάνω και δοκιμή με φορτίο αργότερα πάνω στον διάδρομο.

Ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα klik , ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους όσους αφιερώσατε τον χρόνο σας στο πρόβλημα μου. 
Να είστε καλά.

----------

mikemtb73 (03-12-22)

----------

